# I can use these....right?



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Front control arm from the '66 - they're both like this. For future reference, is that the prescribed method for changing the front shocks, a cutting torch and a box end wrench?? Never mind the rusted out bushing housing  Damn things aren't cheap!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't use it......get another one or pair....that one is an accident waiting to happen!!!!!!!!! Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

thegangler said:


> Front control arm from the '66 - they're both like this. For future reference, is that the prescribed method for changing the front shocks, a cutting torch and a box end wrench?? Never mind the rusted out bushing housing  Damn things aren't cheap!


With all due respect to Eric, it may be ok. Can't tell from the photo so you'll need to pay lots of attention to its overall condition. 

Those cutouts may be there because the previous owner was running some larger than stock front shocks that were either single-adjustable or double-adjustable. I've installed some Strange Engineering adjustable front shocks on my 69, and in order to install them the front control arms had to be cut, much like the one you have. Otherwise it would have been impossible to install the shock because the adjusting knob and larger shock body would have never fit through the stock opening in the bottom of the control arm. Strange supplied templates and instructions on how to make the cuts.

Bear


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

The shocks I pulled out of there were Pep Boys cheapest. The drivers side control arm is rusted through where the bolt / bushing are. If i'm buying 1 , might as well make it a pair. Just wondering if you guys had seen this before..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

thegangler said:


> The shocks I pulled out of there were Pep Boys cheapest. The drivers side control arm is rusted through where the bolt / bushing are. If i'm buying 1 , might as well make it a pair. Just wondering if you guys had seen this before..


The part that I see rusted through in your photo is the part of the bushing. If you replace the bushing, you'll be replacing the rusted out part. But, to answer your question - the only time I've ever seen something like that done to control arms was when I did it myself --- to install those shocks -- as recommended by the manufacturer. 

If that's the only place you've got any significant rust, and if the metal is sound and "thick" everywhere else, they're fine.

Bear


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Bear - hadn't given them a close enough look, i guess!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

look okay to me. new oval bushings come with new sleeves all ready to go. should make it easier to change out bushings. early control arms had small opening for skinny shock. Later around 68, opening was larger so a bigger body shock was used. if going to buy new arms in the future, chevelle ones are cheaper and use round bushings, not that odd ball oval. Of course, not concours correct on a 66.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, no offense taken! :cheers E


----------

